#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-16
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
<Emmanuel_Chanel> how are you?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<elkng> Emmanuel_Chanel:
<amigojapan> hi Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> What's new there? I'm apt to be tired.
<Silmarwen> why are you speaking in english in a japanese channel?:D
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Permitted to speak English here. And I talked also to the foreigners on this channel.
<Silmarwen> oh that's a really nice thought
<Silmarwen> i love seeing japanese conversations, though:D
<Silmarwen> not that there's a lot of that
<Silmarwen> or i understand much
<Silmarwen> but it's still fun trying to read them
#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-17
<hito_jp> こんばんは？
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> wiki.ubuntulinux.jpが遅い……
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110517
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<jkbys> とくになさげなら議題のほうへ
<jkbys> OSC仙台最終確認
<jkbys> 懇親会の会場は5/17時点に判明している人数（8名）で予約しました(shibata)
<jkbys> [ ] ブース一式の送付方法は？
<jkbys> [ ] ブース一式以外に必要なものはある？
<jkbys> [ ] ブース用のPCは足りている？
<jkbys> なにかある？
<hito_jp> 送付方法はメール参照なんですけどもう間に合わないんじゃないでしょうか……。
<mizuno> 今回は車で現地まで持ち込みます
<jkbys> OH
<shibata> mizunoさんが持っていくでよかったんでしたっけ？
<hito_jp> mizunoさんの車のトランクで運ぶんですよね。Kinesisのキーボードとかと一緒に。
<mizuno> はい、なので荷物のキャパにも余裕があります
<shibata> 送るものリストとかもまとまっていましたっけ？
<mizuno> 送るものというと…
<hito_jp> もちものリストは毎回存在してない気がする。
<shibata> あ、なるほど。
<hito_jp> 「送る物」リストはミニマムレベルのリストとしては存在してますが、
<hito_jp> 今回のケースだと「忘れ物があってもその場で頑張ってカバー、検討を祈る」作戦になるんじゃないかと。
<shibata> いつもCD何枚、グッズ何枚、アダプタいくつみたいなのが流れてた気がしてたので。
<mizuno> 三月の東京の時にながしたやつすね
<hito_jp> あれはどちらかというと、現地で検品する人が詰まないようにするためのリストかなーと思っていますです。
<mizuno> それと、いつもはコンテナのサイズの都合上、もちこめるCDに限界があるので
<hito_jp> 届いてるモノがわかんないと手持ち荷物作れないじゃんみたいな。
<mizuno> 内訳どーする？ 的な意味もあったりします
<mizuno> 今回は悩む必要がないので
<shibata> 了解です。
<hito_jp> 積みきれない場合は水野さんが屋根の上にへばりついて運転してくれます。必見。
<mizuno> おっと、動いたらドカンだぜ
<shibata> それを踏まえた上で、別途用意しておいた方がいいもの（展示用PC含む）ありますか？
<mizuno> 展示マシンは神戸で使ったEeePCならあるんですが
<hito_jp> ノートPCにしてー
<mizuno> もちっと大きいやつ欲しいすね
<hito_jp> って思うんですが、うちに余ってる15inchのNECノートを柴田さんに託そうかと思ってますです
<shibata> 自分のもB5なんで、ちょっと小さめ。
<hito_jp> 木曜日に渡します。忘れてなければ。
<hito_jp> 忘れてたら、きっとミズノさんがT61を持ち込んでくれる！
<mizuno> X220が帰ってこないのでT61は流用できませぬwww
<shibata> 了解です。警報器鳴る中とどけてきてくれることを期待しています。
<hito_jp> 起動すると、ちょっとスゴい壁紙になってるかもですけどねー。
<hito_jp> なんかカバンか紙袋の用意をしておいて頂けると助かります。> 木曜日
<shibata> hito_jp: ういさ
<hito_jp> 現地でnatty入れてください（ぉぃ
<shibata> インストール実演販売（？）ですね。
<shibata> 仙台の話はたぶん、これくらいです。
<hito_jp> 当日宴会に参加したい人がいる場合はどうしましょう。
<hito_jp> （ブース来客者のなかで
<shibata> 1人、2人ならなんとかなるかもしれませんが、それ以上になると入りきらないかもしれません。
<shibata> ここ最近は飛び入りの人ってどういう扱いしていましたでしょうか？
<hito_jp> ということで、早いものがちです、と。
<hito_jp> いけそうなら何とか、でした。
<hito_jp> なので、当日いたら声をかけてみてください、でよろしいかと。
<shibata> なるほど、だめだったらごめんなさい、かな。
<hito_jp> はい。今ならまだ叫べばなんとかなるかも。
<Henrich> 和食コスタリカだったら何人でも大丈夫なのだが（違
<hito_jp> ぐらいですよね。
<shibata> 参加希望の人見かけたら、柴田の方に誘導よろしくお願いします。
<hito_jp> 仙台からわざわざ蒲田まで移動するんすか…
<hito_jp> あれ、sia_gl さんは？（ということに今気づいた
<shibata> 今はいらっしゃらないみたい？
<hito_jp> 参加の場合はあとで連絡してもらえばいいかなぁ。
<hito_jp> ということで以上？
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか？
<jkbys> 仙台の話以外でも
<hito_jp> apt-cloneの件忘れるなー、と叫ぶ以外は。
<jkbys> 忘れてた
<jkbys> 他になければ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<hito_jp> はい
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> では24日ということで。お疲れ様でした
<shibata> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> 雑談レベルでいいんですが、
<hito_jp> adobe readerに含まれてるbashの補完ファイルおかしくない？＠ML　という問題があったり。
<jkbys> あああ、それさっきみた
<hito_jp> どう直しましょう、をちょっと考えないといけない感じです。
<hito_jp> まあadobereader-jpnパッケージそのものは不可侵なんでいぢれないんですけどね……。
<jkbys> divertするパッケージを追加してやるぜヒャッハー
<hito_jp> ぐらいしか思いついてません。
<hito_jp> 単に削除しとけヒャッハー、でもいいような気がします。
<jkbys> ちなみにどのファイルですか
<hito_jp> あとwgetで上書きしとけヒャッハー、でも。
<mizuno> /etc/bash_completion.dの下のやつかしらん
<hito_jp> たぶん。
<hito_jp> でもちゃんと見ないとわかりません＆まだ見てません
<hito_jp> ので、それはそれとして、
<hito_jp> Adobe Readerにこの手の展開があったらどうするかはちょっと考えないといけなさそうな気がします。
<hito_jp> 場合によってはAdobe japanにとつげきとなりのばんごはんする。
<jkbys> Canonicalがパートナーレポジトリで配布してくれれば解決
<hito_jp> jpnをか……。
<jkbys> ハイ
<Henrich> 昔そんな話聞いたような＜bash
<hito_jp> 説得するだけの材料が集まってないのですが頑張ってくればいいですか……。
<jkbys> むしろ提供されている言語分をぜんぶパートナーレポジトリに入れろと
<hito_jp> 英語で「なんでAdobe Readerには各国語版が必要で、かつevinceではダメなのか」をマトモに英語で語るだけの言語能力はないー。
<hito_jp> まあちょっと真面目に追加パッケージではホントにダメなのか調べてがんばろうかなぁと所信表明のみ。
<mizuno> 仙台がおわったらまだ北海道と京都があるのに、そろそろ名古屋の参加申し込みがはじまるという事実
<Henrich> debconf12の申し込みはまだだな
<Henrich> ニカラグア
<mizuno> 名古屋行きますー？
<hito_jp> むらたさんがピンでも行くとかいう話だったような
<Henrich> 地獄のムラタが
<kazken3> 出版記念w
<Henrich> 「あー　つれー　ピンで出展　つれーわー」
<mizuno> ムラタさんピンは避けたい
<hito_jp> まあ誰であれピンは避けたい。
<mizuno> 他に東京組は行けそうすかねー
<hito_jp> よゆうがあればとしか
<Henrich> 皆余裕だなー
<Henrich> 名古屋はいつなんですか？
<mizuno> 8/20かな
<Henrich> oh...
<munepink> Vine 5.2 で Google-Chrome を動かせた(w
<munepink> VineSeed の
<munepink> libstdc++-4.4.5-6vl6.x86_64.rpm
<munepink> libgcc-4.4.5-6vl6.x86_64.rpm
<munepink> を rpm2cpio で展開して、
<munepink> /opt/google/chrome/lib に 展開したやつの lib64 にリンクをはる。
<munepink> でも実際は lib64/* を usr/lib64 へコピーしてるから、
<munepink> ぶっちゃけ、/opt/google/chrome/lib に全部コピーした方が早い(w
<munepink> 強引やけど、とりあえず動いている(w
<munepink> > the latest google-chrome on Vine 5.2
<munepink> すみません、誤爆orz
<munepink> 改めて、こんにちは。
#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-18
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan: I didn't know that TLUG had a nomikai last weekend.
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: oh yes,  but I didint make it
<amigojapan> hi btw
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: there is one nomikai per month... and a technical meeting per month
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Well, ok. Today(yesterday), I registered the TLUG ML. But I don't know where to post non-technical chats stuff.
#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-20
<Momoka> 私のubuntuでサウンドがいなくなった、どうする？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Momoka: 一旦， pulseaudio -k して， pulseaudio -D してみたら？
<Momoka> E: main.c: can't start service
<Momoka> 動かないです
<Momoka> при ребутах, в настройках звука, появляется имя звукового драйвера, то исчезает, просто появляется "Имитация выхода"
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Momoka: This chanel isn't a Russian chat.
<Yuzu-> 単に発言先を間違えただけのご様子
<Yuzu-> #ubuntu-ruのつもりだったんじゃないかと。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-22
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2012-05-15
<mocchi> だ・・・だれもいない・・・ひょっとして・・・？
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120515
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> フォーラムの購読オプション、まだできてないです
<jkbys> 今月中にはなんとか
<kazken3> Translator Candidatesの投票は本日までです。
<jkbys> では議題のほうへ
<jkbys> OSC京都の申し込みが開始されました。
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2012-kyoto/
<jkbys> [ ] 例年通り参加するでよい？
<jkbys> 書いたと思われる水野さんがいないな
<hito_jp> 反対する理由はなさげです
<jkbys> では参加する方向で
<hito_jp> （席外します）
<jkbys> セミナーとか詳細は水野さんがいるときに話すってことで次へ
<jkbys> イベント用グッズの追加購入
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/BoughtItem
<jkbys> LTSなのでサーバーCDを追加購入したい
<jkbys> 名古屋ではサーバーCDが多めに出たのかな
<mocchi> ひと箱だったので北海道のために半分残しました。半分はあっという間になくなりました。
<jkbys> なるほど
<chonan> 盛況だったのですね
<mocchi> Ubuntuはね・・・（予想通りですがw
<mocchi> 12.04.1出たらサーバー版CDも更新ですよね？そうすると今追加というのも一考の余地ありかと思いました。
<jkbys> プレスしてあるやつは更新しないんじゃないかな？
<mocchi> ならじゃんじゃん配ってはやくなくすのが吉ですね。
<jkbys> 10.04のときはどうだったんだろうな
<mocchi> 知らないですね。。。
<jkbys> 12.04 でも 12.04.01 でも、Ubuntuサーバーを試してみる人にとっては大差ない気もした
<chonan> ようこそ、 masafumi さん( 意味もなく召喚しました )
<mocchi> それもそうですね
<chonan> いづれみんなの環境も追いつくでしょうし。
<jkbys> CDもらったから試してみるかって思ってもらうために渡す意味合いが強いですしね
<chonan> とっかかりとしては重要なアイテムですよね
<jkbys> そうですね
<chonan> 12.04.01 とか意識する必要もなく、なくなりそうなら補充でいいような気がしてきた
<jkbys> 1年くらいはそれでよさそう
<jkbys> じゃあまぁ、補充する方向で
<mocchi> +1
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<chonan>  .01 がプレスされそうになったら考えるということで +1 ですー
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりましょう
<jkbys> 来週も火曜でいいですか
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120515
<chonan> 大丈夫です
<mocchi> chonan: 議事録の送信お願いできますか？手順は以下です。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToWriteMeetingSummary
<chonan> ががが、新たなタスクが
<hito_jp> 大丈夫コマンド実行するだけです。
<hito_jp> コマンド実行してコピペするだけ、か。
<mocchi> 基本、wikiテキストをコピペで。メール送信は上のページから辿りつけるスクリプトが便利です。
<jkbys> ではよろしくお願いしますということで、お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> ん。それやるとメールとフォーラムの内容が食い違うペン。
<mocchi> 自戒を忘れてませんかリーダー？
<mocchi> うがが、「次回」の間違いです・・・
<chonan> はて、投げちゃって大丈夫なのかな?
<hito_jp> ダメだったら坂本さんがシメられるだけなので問題ないんじゃないかと。
<chonan> 了解しました。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-05-17
<praziau> Hello
<praziau> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-jp 2012-05-19
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-05-20
<cranzya> hi
<cranzya> hi
<Areckx> はいはい
<Areckx> 何なの11.4でいいか？
<Areckx> 11.０４
<Areckx> ごめん、　11.10
<cranzya> hi
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
#ubuntu-jp 2013-05-14
<hito_jp> こんばんは？
<ItSANgo__> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 小林さん待ちしましょうか。
<mizuno> こんんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんは
<jkbys> 遅くなりました、すみません
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130514
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<mizuno> 沖縄申し込みました
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 連載以外はなさそうかな
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys>     http://atnd.org/event/E0015335の準備
<hito_jp> 準備中でございます。
<jkbys> とくにこの場で調整しておくことは無さそうですか
<hito_jp> 話す予定の方々のうち「やっぱ予定おしてるからムリぽ」みたいな方がいらっしゃいましたらご連絡ください。してくれないと泣きます。
<hito_jp> ぐらい。
<jkbys> mada
<jkbys> まだ枠あるならwww.ubuntulinux.jp のニュースに乗せておいていいかな
<btm_home> お祝いしたい...
<hito_jp> ひとりも増えなくて心の傷になったりしそう……。
<jkbys> まぁそれはそれで…
<hito_jp> 先週「MLに流す」と言ったな。あれは嘘だ。的な状態になってますが、
<hito_jp> 流す前にだいぶ人が埋まってたので、そのままMLには流さず（IRCミーティングのログを見てる人は気付く）という状態になっています。という報告のみ。
<jkbys> 一応ログが告知になってるか
<chonan> 間接的な告知ですね
<btm_home> あ、今だと補欠枠っていう扱いなのか。すいません＞＜
<hito_jp> 本文を良く読んでほしいなあと心の底から思ったりしました。
<jkbys> イベントについてはこんなもんかな
<btm_home> 右の参加枠と人数の関係がわからなくて...>ATND
<jkbys> Translator Candidates
<jkbys>     Raringがリリースされたので投票権のある方はレビューをお願いします(5/14確定)
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates
<hito_jp> これはもう確定作業して、決まらなかった方はwait-and-seeに
<hito_jp> 移動してしまうパターンでよろしいかと。
<jkbys> lindwurm が確定で、ken-i54k さんが保留ってことでいいかな
<hito_jp> いえっさ
<lindwurm> ありがとうございます。よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> henrichが管理しているサーバーが故障した
<jkbys>     UbuntuとClamAVのrepo mirror
<jkbys>     [ ] チーム予算からハードウェアを寄付するのはアリか？
<hito_jp> 基本的には書いてある情報の通りです。ミラーサーバーをやまねさんがボランティアでやっているので、そのハードウェア費用は出せるんじゃないかなぁ、と考えています。
<jkbys> 出すのが良いように思う
<chonan> +1 です
<mocchi> +1
<mizuno> +1
<hito_jp> とりあえず投票権者なんにんいるのだろう。
<hito_jp> +1
<jkbys> +1
<hito_jp> ping > ikuyaNOTE
<btm_home> Henrichさんのサーバって未だに僕の元勤務先でなんでしたっけ？(汗
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<hito_jp> 反応してくれたので ping >! ikuyaNOTE で上書きは勘弁しておいてあげます（待て
<hito_jp> 特に反対意見もないのですが、T320（23K）でも問題ないっすよね。
<jkbys> 問題ないかと
<hito_jp> ということで、やまねさんの方で機種を選定＆配送先を伝えてもらって、小林さんが注文する、でいいでしょうか。
<mocchi> よいです
<mizuno> いいんじゃないでしょうか
<jkbys> それでいいと思います
<chonan> よいです
<Henrich___> む
<Henrich___> ちょっと妻の相手をしていて遅れました
<hito_jp> （本人がいないあいだに予算が執行されている）
<Henrich___> うっす
<Henrich___> S390xとかになりましたか
<hito_jp> うん、そこでそういうジョークは面白くない上に不毛な気がするんだ。
<Henrich___> いまログ見るっす
<Henrich___> あ、機種と配送先伝えればいいんですね
<hito_jp> 購入のためのURLと配送先、という理解をしてもらうのがよさそう。
<Henrich___> ほぃ
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします。
<hito_jp> あとは小林さんがポチってくれるはずです。
<jkbys> 議題おわりですが、他になにかありますか。
<Henrich___> ありがとうございます。ではそれで。
<chonan> 自分はありません
<mizuno> ないです
<hito_jp> ちょっとだけ意識合わせしたいことがあります
<hito_jp> https://twitter.com/stormst ←ここのUbuntu搭載PC、www.ubuntulinux.jpで取り上げて問題ないものでしょうか。
<hito_jp> で、問題なさそう、っていう結論になるようなら、ちょっと中の人に確認して、リリースのたびに連絡頂戴、www.ubuntulinux.jpに載せるよ、ってことを伝えておくといいのかなーと。
<jkbys> 取り上げるとは？
<hito_jp> ああ、イベントと同レベルでnews扱いの意です
<jkbys> なるほど
<jkbys> Canonicalと話がついてる会社なら取り上げて問題なさそう
<hito_jp> ……ついてるのかな……（遠い目
<mocchi> それ気になりますね
<btm_home> 完全に部外者ですが、この手の話ってどのレイヤーで話がつかないといけないって決まってるんですか？決まっていなければ一旦出したあとにこういうのあるよって本家に言うのでもよいのかなって思ってます
<btm_home> あ、僕はtwitter: smellman の人です
<hito_jp> どちらかというとtracemark policy。
<hito_jp> http://www.ubuntu.com/trademark-policy
<btm_home> あ、これは難しいですね＞＜
<hito_jp> とりあえず「これ許可取ってるなら宣伝できますよ」という方向で連絡してみる、でいいですか？
<mocchi> 私は構いません
<btm_home> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/deed.ja 先頭からはこれでいいかなとおもいますけど、いま酒ガンガン飲んでてちょっと...orz
<jkbys> それがいいですね
<hito_jp> えーとCC-BY-SA-NC相当は無条件許可なんですが、商業利用は別枠となっています。
<hito_jp> たぶんプロダクトネームに入ってるとダメ。プリインストールしてる分には何も言われない。
<hito_jp> じゃあそれで。
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<chonan> 実際どうよと聞いてみたいところですね
<btm_home>  本作品を営利目的で利用することができます。 ってあったからいけるかと思ったけど、なるほど。
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりかな
<mocchi> 議事録に書いときます？ > storm linux boxの件
<hito_jp> なにも書かなくていいんじゃないかなぁ
<mocchi> らじゃ
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> えーとCC--BY-SAとUbuntuのtracemark policyは直接は何も互換性ないっすよ。類似実装なだけで、援用するのはあんまりただしくないです。
<lindwurm> すいません、 http://ubuntulinux.jp/ubuntu ここへの13.04の追加がまだっぽいんですが
<hito_jp> はい。>火曜日
<mizuno> はい
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130514
<mocchi> はい
<jkbys> あ、13.04の追加やっておきます > lindwurm
<chonan> 火曜日だいじょうぶです
<hito_jp> あ
<jkbys> 完全に忘れてた
<mizuno> あ、しまった
<hito_jp> 11.10/11.04/10.04 LTS Desktop/8.04 LTSがEOSLしてるんで移動も
<mizuno> 来週火曜はだめかもしれんです。深夜メンテあるかも
<jkbys> 移動了解
<mizuno> なので抜きで進めてください
<jkbys> 火曜やめとく？
<hito_jp> しつつ、11.10/10.04 LTS desktop/8.04 LTSのEOLアナウンスしないといけないのか。
<hito_jp> やっときます。気合が足りてれば。
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> じゃあ21ってことで。水野さんは何かあれば別途MLでフォローで。お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<mocchi> chonan: 議事録の送信などよろしくお願いします
<chonan> 送信了解です
<btm_home> 新参者なのに変に腰を折ってすいません＞＜
<jkbys> べつに腰折ってないかと
<hito_jp> むしろかもーん
<jkbys> 俺の腰は折れてるかのように痛いけどな！
<hito_jp> 折れてないんでしたっけ。
<btm_home> 数年前のように飲み会に連れて行く感じをしたいです＞＜
<jkbys> 坂本さんが折れてたはず
<mocchi> 折れてるのはこちらです
<mizuno> 折れ折れ
<hito_jp> ……骨、あったの……？
<kuromabo__> Translator Candidatesの登録作業やっておきましたので一応報告。
<jkbys> だから坂本さんが俺の歳になると俺よりひどいことになる
<mocchi> hito_jp: ひどいw
<hito_jp> ぐっどまーぼー
<btm_home> http://connpass.com/event/2361/ 参加人数超えてますが、腰痛肩こりにはっ
<kuromabo__> ぐっどのみもの
<mocchi> ねたｋ・・・仰向けの後継者はやだー
<lindwurm> ありがとうございます >kuromabo__
<hito_jp> やはり改造手術しか……
<mocchi> さかもっちー１号、さかもっちー２号、さかもっちーV3とかいうのが脳裏に
<jkbys> 緩消法興味深いな
<kuromabo__> はいー>lindwurm
<chonan> あかさかもっちー、あおさかもっちー、きさかもっちー...
<hito_jp> 脳だけになればラクになれるのでは……
<btm_home> 転職したらサーバがUbuntuべったりなのでなんとかフィードバックしたいと思ってる昨今です
<jkbys> だがその脳には穴が開いてるんだ・・・
<mocchi> 我ら閻魔大王様の一の（略
<btm_home> lindwurmさんみたいな若い子も頑張ってるので僕もがんばりたいw
<hito_jp> やっぱり坂もっちー、平地もっちー、海もっちー、宇宙もっちーなどなどのバリエーションを……
<lindwurm> 実年齢+3〜5くらいに見られることあるので見た目そう若くない説 >btm_home
<btm_home> おい、俺が組長って言ってたときは+30だったぞw> lindwurm
<btm_home> 20台で50台っていわれたよ、島根で
<mocchi> 20台で50台とは・・・見た目よりもかさばるんですね（違
<btm_home> 色んな意味でそこはノーコメントですっ
<lindwurm> お疲れ様でしたー
<btm_home> お疲れ様ー。
<btm_home> 僕は単なるROM ユーザっていうか、botde
<btm_home> ずっといるだけなので適当にあしらってください
#ubuntu-jp 2014-05-13
<hito_jp> 遅刻しました（どげざ
<mocchi> だいじょうぶ。リーダーもまだですし（ぇ
<hito_jp> それはなにひとつ大丈夫じゃない気がしますが大丈夫ですね！
<mocchi> えぇ、だいじょうぶです！
<mocchi> で、今日のミーティングどうしましょう？見たところ議題もないようですし。
<hito_jp> 飛ばすしか……
<mocchi> とばしますか。。。
<hito_jp> （たぶん議題的には「オフラインミーティングお疲れさまでした」しかない……ないか？
<hito_jp> 今ちょっとOSC京都ってどーなってたっけということが脳裏をよぎりました。
<mocchi> 誰も動いてはいないはずです。
<hito_jp> よし次回の議題に挙げておいてもらっていいです？　いいですよね？　さかもっちーならやってくれると信じてますよ？（強制
<mocchi> が、念の為にメールボックス漁ってみます。
<hito_jp> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2014-kyoto/ に載ってないから動いてないはず。たぶん。きっと。
<mocchi> さかもっちー？ﾀﾞﾚﾉｺﾄｶﾅ−
<mocchi> 議題に挙げておく件、了解です。
<hito_jp> ありがとうございます。このお礼は紫外線で（何
<mocchi> 光合成の能力と、味噌を吐く能力さえあれば・・・（乗っかってみた
<mocchi> では今日はお開きということで。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<mocchi> それはそうと、オフラインミーティングの運営、お疲れさまでした。いけなくて残念でした。
<hito_jp> 次は京都でリモート会場を展開して頂くことを期待します！
<mocchi> 京都にいるかどうかわからないお。
<hito_jp> 宇宙会場。あたらしい。
<mocchi> マークもびっくりだよ！？
<mocchi> （Ubuntu始めたマークシャトルワースは宇宙旅行経験者）
<chonan> そして「(主に衣装の)荷物が少ない!」と突っ込まれる司会者でした...
<hito_jp> 「あれなんでそんな荷物少ないの!?」「はい？」「なんでコスプレしないの!?」（ほぼ実話）
<mocchi> 「魔法使いコスを複数用意しろ、お色直ししろ」という要望ですな・・・。
<mocchi> 衣装作るのが大好きで、かつ着た人の映像撮影が趣味な女友達を見つければ・・・
<chonan> 魔法使いという要素はすでにどっかに吹っ飛んでいる可能性も...
<mocchi> 魔法使いじゃなくていいからコスプレしろ・・・だと・・・？
<hito_jp> 魔法使いじゃない……つまり魔法使われ……？
<mocchi> 魔法に使われるキャラクター・・・新しい・・・。
<chonan> 一体それは...
<mocchi> ふと、ミッ○ーマウスのオズの魔法使い思い出した
<hito_jp> というあたりでお疲れさまでした。なお「からあげたりない」以外のフィードバックをお待ちしております……。
<mocchi> お疲れさまでしたー
<chonan> おつかれさまです
#ubuntu-jp 2014-05-14
<ana_07> hallo
<PPk__>  こんばんわ
#ubuntu-jp 2014-05-18
<z_> こんばんわ。
<Guest21540> 突然ですが、かなり久々にUbuntuをインストールしたのですが、EmpathyとIRCの関係というのは、どうしたものでしょうか？何かありましたか？
<Guest21540> 以前より、IRCに入りにくくなった気がします。（それほど、怒っても、困ってもいません。）
<Guest21540> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Empathy　この方法は、生きてますか？
<Guest21540> もう一点
<Guest21540> https://www.ubuntulinux.jp/japanese　について、ですが、
<Guest21540> 方法２・Japanese Teamのパッケージレポジトリを追加する　の14.04LTSについて、ppaが間に合ってるから、訂正入れるといいかもしれません。
<Guest21540> 実は、この部分のソースって同じですね。バージョンごとに分けずに、まとめては、いかがでしょうか？
<Guest21540> かなり、久々なので、ツッコミ気味ですみません。やけくそ気になったので、みんなに向けて発信しちゃいました。
#ubuntu-jp 2015-05-12
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こばやしさんの反応がない。ただの仰向けのようだ。
<ikuyaNOTE> そのまま寝てしまったとか
<mizuno> お疲れなのでしょう
<hito_jp> OSC関西の申し込みをどうするかっていう意味では今週はミーティングをやっておきたかったんですが
<hito_jp> 来週でも大丈夫でしたっけか。
<mizuno> 関西は大丈夫だけど、沖縄に参加するかは今日じゃないとアウトすね
<mizuno> いや、俺が遊びに行くだけだからどうでもいいんですが
<hito_jp> 旅費でるかどうかが変わるっしょ
<hito_jp> 問題は水野さんが風邪ひいたらアウトだよね問題が回避できないことか
<mizuno> ですねー。出なくても遊びには行くんで、チーム的にどうする？ という
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> 起きた、リーダーが起きたよ。
<jkbys> いや寝てるよ
<mizuno> え、寝てますよね(物理的に
<hito_jp> 水野さんのギャグが寒すぎて世界が凍った。
<mizuno> え、俺のせい？
<jkbys> 貴様のせいだ
<mizuno> ごめんなさい
<mocchi> メンバー揃ってるし、そろそろ始めませんか（眠気が
<hito_jp> 議事録のとれそうな方……
<mocchi> ノ
<hito_jp> （ねむい
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150512
<hito_jp> すごい。眠いのに議事録取れるとか真似できない。
<mocchi> 眠くなる前に作っておいたのだ。
<mocchi> (と言っても15分くらい前のこと）
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> ごめんなさい明確な進捗はないっす
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> まーくが きた
<hito_jp> しばたさんがいんたびゅーをした
<jkbys> たのしかった です
<jkbys> OSC沖縄の申し込みが18日まで
<jkbys> 7/4(土)開催 mizunoは遊びに行く予定で、飛行機も手配済み [ ] 参加する?
<jkbys> 参加とはいったい
<hito_jp> チームとしてブース出したり
<mizuno> ブース出す？ ということす
<hito_jp> 高座じゃなかったセミナーしたり
<jkbys> 一人でできるもんなのか
<hito_jp> 漫才は一人ではできない的な
<jkbys> 慢談ならいけそうだ
<jkbys> まん と打って まんしゅうきつこ が候補に出てきた
<mocchi> 手品とかするんだなきっと。
<hito_jp> 協力を得られそうな他のコミュニティの参加状況はどうでしょう
<hito_jp> （わかってるけど明示的に聞く）
<mizuno> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2015-okinawa/ ……えびじゅんくらい
<hito_jp> ブース成立しないぜ問題は回避できそうな感じ、と。
<hito_jp> チームとしての参加にしてOKに+1
<mocchi> +1。私は行けませんが。
<mizuno> 来てもええんやで
<chonan> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<mocchi> 旅費がなぁ・・・。
<jkbys> じゃあ参加で
<mizuno> では申し込んでおきます
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> 坂本さんの心の声：「旅費があるならその分サウンドデバイス買うもっちー」
<mocchi> ・・・もうお部屋に増やしたくないの
<mocchi> (と言いつつ、明日別なのが届くという・・・)
<jkbys> OSC京都の募集が始まっている
<jkbys> 8/7(金), 8/8(土)
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2015-kyoto/ [ ] 参加する？ [ ] 誰が申し込む？
<mizuno> ちょ
<jkbys> さようなら
<hito_jp> 寝落ちするとクライアントも落ちる……の……？
<mizuno> 起きた
<jkbys> 京都は多分参加でいいんかな
<mocchi> 例年通りだと、誰かしらいってるはずですし。
<mizuno> いいんじゃないかなあ。みんな来るでしょう
<hito_jp> 参加しない理由はないかなぁと
<hito_jp> 申し込みを……関西陣にお願いするのがいいのかなってなると小林さんかな
<jkbys> ΩΩΩ＜
<mocchi> この絵文字シーケンス、どういう意味なんだろう？
<mizuno> ○バヤシさんですよ
<jkbys> ググればすぐ出てくる
<mocchi> あ、「なんだってー」の3人のことですか。
<jkbys> セミナーはどうする
<mizuno> 小林さんかな
<hito_jp> なんか適当に書いて置いてあとで決めれば
<jkbys> じゃあそれで申し込みます
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はありません
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150512
<hito_jp> なお京都はたぶん無理かなーという感じです……（その時期すごい重い案件やってる）
<jkbys> ï½´ï½°
<jkbys> 無ければ終わりである
<jkbys> 来週も火曜日でいいですか
<chonan> 自分も特にありません
<mocchi> はい
<chonan> はい
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> では19日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした。
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでしたおやすみなさい
#ubuntu-jp 2015-05-15
<curoe> こんにちわ
#ubuntu-jp 2018-05-15
<avis-> someone said japan supposed to do restitution to me.  i don't want to be stupid and i want to paint.
<avis-> if prayers prayers work
<avis-> thats all God cares about.  he biggest financial trump
<avis-> he don't care
<avis-> you pray thats all he cares about
<avis-> truely prayers for this
<avis-> thats all
<avis-> thats all
<tomahawk> howdy.  i am told Japan gave me R5 or R# as a math slice, but i do not think it is sticking.  can you help ?
